# Benefits of blow drying malt's hair



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all. I think you all have malts with very beautiful coats and I was wondering if everyone blow dries their pup’s hair. I don’t as when I first got him he didn’t like it and I would get his hair all tangled up in the brush/comb since the blow dryer would blow it in all different directions. I find, however, that as I comb Aolani’s hair it dries pretty quickly on its own and pretty straight. The only part that doesn’t dry straight is behind his head but I think that’s because I’m focusing on his back, legs and removing matts off his belly and chest and by the time I get to the back of the head it is already dry and a bit wavy. In any case, his coat looks okay to me (I love how soft it feels when I’m done), but I was wondering what difference blow drying it would make. Thank you!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I always blow dry my dogs hair and brush them as I do it. It makes the hair a lot straighter and shinier looking. my Rylie's hair would be pretty wavy if I just let it air dry. I think they just look more well-groomed if you blow dry. 

Also..I would imagine they'd get pretty cold if just left to air dry, especially during the winter.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Blow dryers are almost a necessity.
Chloe gets really cold and starts shivering so I have to
dry her hair as quickly as I could. I set mine to lowest setting
and just move back and forth and I try to stay away from her
face. I also give her some NutriCal before and right after
because I know she will get stressed and I don't want her blood
sugar to drop too low.

I converted the sink inside my laundry room into the "Chloe
Bathroom". The expansive counter space really makes 
bath time for her such a breeze. Here are some pics:

"MJ" -- Chloe's Momma


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I always blow dry even if it's not cold. But I wouldn't ever not blow dry her with the winter (cold) weather. Mine doesn't get scared by the dyer noise though...she just sits still and lets me dry her. I would try to have your baby get accustomed to the dryer somehow as that would make it easier in the future.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We always blow dry our Boys. We ofter groom for friends (Malts) and blow dry them as well.
They are cold when their hair is wet and all seem to like the warmth of the blow dryer.

Never ever will go to a Groomer that uses a cage dryer!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been washing Milo at least every 10 days since he was 12 weeks old and I have blow dried his hair every single time. He was scared at first but not too much, he is 8 months old now and is so used to it!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't groom Dora as well as most people here,just shampoo, comb, hair dryer and a towel is all we need (ok and lots and lots of treats) but yes, we use a blow dryer. We do it that way because I am afraid of 2 things: that she will get cold, and that she will have to go potty before her hair is dry and pee inside. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A few tips
1. Brush your dog out completely BEFORE you bathe. Bathing can tighten mats. Always demat and brush the dog out first. 
2. If you are using a human blow dryer, keep it 12 inches away from your dog and blow the hair in the direction you want it to lay. If you want to use a human dryer I would suggest getting a groomer's third arm.
3. If you are blowing the hair all over, you need to back away or get a less-powerful dryer. 
4. Use a pin brush, not a comb as you brush/dry. 
You will end up ripping out a lot of coat the way you are doing things. You might consider a puppy cut.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input. I think I need a third arm. MJ, I like your set up. JMM, thank you for the step-by-step info. He'll probably go back to a puppy cut after his 1st birthday.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

In addition to what the others have said..........the heat from the blow dryer helps to close the cuticle so that it will lay flat and therefore the hair is softer and straighter.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you! I was wondering what it really does for the hair.


----------



## Mr.Man (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello everyone. This is my first post. I have never dried my boy Louie with a blow dryer. I was afraid the heat would hurt his skin. But after reading all the ideas and comments, I think I will be combing him out before a bath and using the blow dryer. Aren't these dogs the best?


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Firstly, your baby is toooo cute! :wub: 
I always wrap Cookie in a towel (the 2nd or 3rd one so most of the wetness is already sopped up) & hold her close to me for awhile. She seems to like it as it's the only time she holds still for more than 2 minutes!!
Then I gradually blow dry from the head back as the towels fall back. It takes awhile with brushing & all. This all occurs while she is on my lap while I sit in the (her) bathroom. I enjoy it & it has turned into one of our close times.
She sticks her head under my arm sometimes to get away which I then pause & reassure her.
I'm sure she would rather be doing something else but she's the one who went & got herself born as a Maltese! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sometime I use the blow dryer and sometime I just have Lilly wrapped in a towel and comb while drying. Just depends on what I have going on. I comb her before washing but I haven't had any matts. Probably because I'm combing her a lot and she doesn't go outside very often.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Mr.Man @ Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871168


> Hello everyone. This is my first post. I have never dried my boy Louie with a blow dryer. I was afraid the heat would hurt his skin. But after reading all the ideas and comments, I think I will be combing him out before a bath and using the blow dryer. Aren't these dogs the best?[/B]


They sure are the best!
Here is my 2 cents. As usual I'm not with the crowd. I used to blow dry Dixie each time. It's true that the hair comes out better, straighter and silkier. I let her grow into just about a full coat which meant more grooming and longer drying time. I got a dog hairdryer and she was scared to death of it. I used it 3 times and haven't since. She started to growl at me when she knew I was going to groom her. We cut her hair to a long puppy cut. It was however too late. The damage had already been done. Things got worse to the point that I could no longer groom her at all. No combing, brushing, bathing etc. So I took her to a very nice groomer and had her cut quite short except for her head & tail. I got a trainer and she helped me re-establish the trust that was lost between us. I can now give her a bath if she's in the mood.  I don't use a dryer at all. We are in FL most of the time and MA in the summer so it's not cold when it's bath time. She air dries. When she is about 80% dry I comb her. That helps to straighten out the curliest parts. Any mats are worked out before the bath. I try to stay on top of the mats. Thankfully with short hair she doesn't get too many. That's a shortened version of my story.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have always used a human hairdryer to dry London & Preston's hair after their baths. I put mine on the medium heat setting (the lowest setting is basically just air, medium is a lower heat setting, and the high setting is what I use on my own hair -- it's very hot) and hold the hairdryer about 12 inches away. I use my Madan pin brush to brush the hair at the same time I'm drying. Because I use a human hairdryer, I move the dryer around constantly so one section doesn't get too hot for them.

I choose to dry them after baths because they would no doubt be chilled if I allowed them to air dry. Also, their hair gets straighter and softer when I blow dry. It's also a great time to make sure I didn't skip over any mats (even though I brush out thoroughly before a bath), and keeps mats from forming in their armpits from wet hair getting tangled and rubbing.

I don't care for actual "pet dryers" at all because of the absurd noise level, and also the ones I've seen (like what groomers use) appear to be way too powerful (ie: they could practically blow a Maltese off of the table!...also, most don't use any sort of heat at all (just cold air blowing) and I prefer to use a light heat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's always best to dry the hair in a downward direction. This is what helps keep the cuticle
of the hair flat (to help shine). If you use warm or hot air and blow upward it keeps the cuticle
open and can cause damage. Ceramic dryers are good too, if you use human dryers.

I'm still using my Super Duck that will not die. lol I use the hot setting but keep it about 12
to 24 inches away from the coat. I always dry in sections, beginning with the head and working
my way to the tail.


----------



## Mr.Man (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 8 2010, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871178


> QUOTE (Mr.Man @ Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871168





> Hello everyone. This is my first post. I have never dried my boy Louie with a blow dryer. I was afraid the heat would hurt his skin. But after reading all the ideas and comments, I think I will be combing him out before a bath and using the blow dryer. Aren't these dogs the best?[/B]


They sure are the best!
Here is my 2 cents. As usual I'm not with the crowd. I used to blow dry Dixie each time. It's true that the hair comes out better, straighter and silkier. I let her grow into just about a full coat which meant more grooming and longer drying time. I got a dog hairdryer and she was scared to death of it. I used it 3 times and haven't since. She started to growl at me when she knew I was going to groom her. We cut her hair to a long puppy cut. It was however too late. The damage had already been done. Things got worse to the point that I could no longer groom her at all. No combing, brushing, bathing etc. So I took her to a very nice groomer and had her cut quite short except for her head & tail. I got a trainer and she helped me re-establish the trust that was lost between us. I can now give her a bath if she's in the mood.  I don't use a dryer at all. We are in FL most of the time and MA in the summer so it's not cold when it's bath time. She air dries. When she is about 80% dry I comb her. That helps to straighten out the curliest parts. Any mats are worked out before the bath. I try to stay on top of the mats. Thankfully with short hair she doesn't get too many. That's a shortened version of my story.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr.Man (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 8 2010, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871178


> QUOTE (Mr.Man @ Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871168





> Hello everyone. This is my first post. I have never dried my boy Louie with a blow dryer. I was afraid the heat would hurt his skin. But after reading all the ideas and comments, I think I will be combing him out before a bath and using the blow dryer. Aren't these dogs the best?[/B]


They sure are the best!
Here is my 2 cents. As usual I'm not with the crowd. I used to blow dry Dixie each time. It's true that the hair comes out better, straighter and silkier. I let her grow into just about a full coat which meant more grooming and longer drying time. I got a dog hairdryer and she was scared to death of it. I used it 3 times and haven't since. She started to growl at me when she knew I was going to groom her. We cut her hair to a long puppy cut. It was however too late. The damage had already been done. Things got worse to the point that I could no longer groom her at all. No combing, brushing, bathing etc. So I took her to a very nice groomer and had her cut quite short except for her head & tail. I got a trainer and she helped me re-establish the trust that was lost between us. I can now give her a bath if she's in the mood.  I don't use a dryer at all. We are in FL most of the time and MA in the summer so it's not cold when it's bath time. She air dries. When she is about 80% dry I comb her. That helps to straighten out the curliest parts. Any mats are worked out before the bath. I try to stay on top of the mats. Thankfully with short hair she doesn't get too many. That's a shortened version of my story.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i dry remy's hair with a ceramic blow dryer but i'm probably the only one who doesn't brush while blow drying. i just can't do 2 things at once successfully lol!! :w00t: 

instead i brush him out before i bath and then after the bath, i pat him down with a towel and then comb through his hair quickly and then blow dry. his hair comes out straight so it works for me


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 8 2010, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871178


> QUOTE (Mr.Man @ Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871168





> Hello everyone. This is my first post. I have never dried my boy Louie with a blow dryer. I was afraid the heat would hurt his skin. But after reading all the ideas and comments, I think I will be combing him out before a bath and using the blow dryer. Aren't these dogs the best?[/B]


They sure are the best!
Here is my 2 cents. As usual I'm not with the crowd. I used to blow dry Dixie each time. It's true that the hair comes out better, straighter and silkier. I let her grow into just about a full coat which meant more grooming and longer drying time. I got a dog hairdryer and she was scared to death of it. I used it 3 times and haven't since. She started to growl at me when she knew I was going to groom her. We cut her hair to a long puppy cut. It was however too late. The damage had already been done. Things got worse to the point that I could no longer groom her at all. No combing, brushing, bathing etc. So I took her to a very nice groomer and had her cut quite short except for her head & tail. I got a trainer and she helped me re-establish the trust that was lost between us. I can now give her a bath if she's in the mood.  I don't use a dryer at all. We are in FL most of the time and MA in the summer so it's not cold when it's bath time. She air dries. When she is about 80% dry I comb her. That helps to straighten out the curliest parts. Any mats are worked out before the bath. I try to stay on top of the mats. Thankfully with short hair she doesn't get too many. That's a shortened version of my story.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for this. I have been cranking up with heat in my house this winter when I bathe Aolani so I don't use the blow dryer either. I noticed that he shivers a little, but I put him on my bed to groom him so that he is very comfortable and I feed him his dinner at the same time (one kibble at a time). I brush him every day as his hair is like cotton and can get tangled very easily. The reason he was very matted recently is because he had just been neutered so i really couldn't get to his chest as he was already very uncomfortable. At the advise of my vet I would take Aolani outside after putting the lotion on his soar spot so that he can avoid licking at it, but with teh harness and his coat he would get matted on his chest and arms. His legs got matted as well, but that was because he would not let me brush him there at all as it was very close to his sensitive area. However, since then, he's gotten 2 baths and I can happily report that as of this past Saturday he is matt free!!! Yay!!! It was a little bit of a fight, but we got through it. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that doesn't blow dry. However, I do want to attempt the blow dryer again now that its winter to see if he can take it. When I first tried it it was in the dead of summer so perhaps that's one of the reasons he didn't like it. I will report back if I'm successful


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 10 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871916


> i dry remy's hair with a ceramic blow dryer but i'm probably the only one who doesn't brush while blow drying. i just can't do 2 things at once successfully lol!! :w00t:
> 
> instead i brush him out before i bath and then after the bath, i pat him down with a towel and then comb through his hair quickly and then blow dry. his hair comes out straight so it works for me [/B]


Same here 

Now I need to edit to say I do now use a brush to blowdry. Using a grooming table with arm made it possible. Getting better with time. Human hairdryer medium temperature and med air.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 11 2010, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872230


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 8 2010, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871178





> QUOTE (Mr.Man @ Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871168





> Hello everyone. This is my first post. I have never dried my boy Louie with a blow dryer. I was afraid the heat would hurt his skin. But after reading all the ideas and comments, I think I will be combing him out before a bath and using the blow dryer. Aren't these dogs the best?[/B]


They sure are the best!
Here is my 2 cents. As usual I'm not with the crowd. I used to blow dry Dixie each time. It's true that the hair comes out better, straighter and silkier. I let her grow into just about a full coat which meant more grooming and longer drying time. I got a dog hairdryer and she was scared to death of it. I used it 3 times and haven't since. She started to growl at me when she knew I was going to groom her. We cut her hair to a long puppy cut. It was however too late. The damage had already been done. Things got worse to the point that I could no longer groom her at all. No combing, brushing, bathing etc. So I took her to a very nice groomer and had her cut quite short except for her head & tail. I got a trainer and she helped me re-establish the trust that was lost between us. I can now give her a bath if she's in the mood.  I don't use a dryer at all. We are in FL most of the time and MA in the summer so it's not cold when it's bath time. She air dries. When she is about 80% dry I comb her. That helps to straighten out the curliest parts. Any mats are worked out before the bath. I try to stay on top of the mats. Thankfully with short hair she doesn't get too many. That's a shortened version of my story.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for this. I have been cranking up with heat in my house this winter when I bathe Aolani so I don't use the blow dryer either. I noticed that he shivers a little, but I put him on my bed to groom him so that he is very comfortable and I feed him his dinner at the same time (one kibble at a time). I brush him every day as his hair is like cotton and can get tangled very easily. The reason he was very matted recently is because he had just been neutered so i really couldn't get to his chest as he was already very uncomfortable. At the advise of my vet I would take Aolani outside after putting the lotion on his soar spot so that he can avoid licking at it, but with teh harness and his coat he would get matted on his chest and arms. His legs got matted as well, but that was because he would not let me brush him there at all as it was very close to his sensitive area. However, since then, he's gotten 2 baths and I can happily report that as of this past Saturday he is matt free!!! Yay!!! It was a little bit of a fight, but we got through it. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that doesn't blow dry. However, I do want to attempt the blow dryer again now that its winter to see if he can take it. When I first tried it it was in the dead of summer so perhaps that's one of the reasons he didn't like it. I will report back if I'm successful 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What I do to help prevent matts under the arms (you could do it on his chest too) is use a pair of thinning shears to thin out the hair. I also have the groomer cut the underarm hair really short. I thin out behind her ears too as this hair matts on Dixie from scratching. There is no problem with her ears, she just scratches as dogs do. A friend gave me the thinning shears and I just love them. They help to get a matt out too.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I use a human hair blow dryer, but on med heat setting. I do not brush as I dry, however...not enough manual dexterity, I'm afraid.  My ex uses a SHOP VAC on his poor schnauzer...can you believe it?!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

so, last night I gave Aolani a bath with Dove's Go fresh shampoo and conditioner and I patted him dry really well and then put him down to run around a bit (to relieve the stress of taking a bath though I think he enjoyed it as he looked pretty relaxed in the water as it poured over him) then I turned on my blow drier on low heat and let him come near me. He barked at it a bit but I was able to dry him a little bit with it as I was giving him treats. This only lasted for about 45 seconds and then I put the dryer down and brushed him. It was rather easy to brush him this time (perhaps it was the shampoo or the fact that he wasn't as matted this time), but his coat came out smelling great and looking fab. I will try the dryer again but only for a few seconds again to see if he can get comfortable with it. Otherwise, I may just have to continue raising the heat when i bathe him. Thank you everyne for your advice and yes, I will keep the hair on the chest and underarm short to help with the matting.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 10 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871916


> i dry remy's hair with a ceramic blow dryer but i'm probably the only one who doesn't brush while blow drying. i just can't do 2 things at once successfully lol!! :w00t:
> 
> instead i brush him out before i bath and then after the bath, i pat him down with a towel and then comb through his hair quickly and then blow dry. his hair comes out straight so it works for me [/B]


Actually, it's quite easy if you use a dryer with a stand. You use one hand to hang onto the dog and direct the part you want to dry under the dryer, and brush with the other hand. The Andis dryer that I use is available at most pet marts, has an adjustable stand, and costs around $30, so it isn't unreasonable. The highest setting on this dryer is for dogs with heavy undercoats and is too hot for a Malt, so you'd want to use the next-highest setting... it's warm enough to keep a Malt from getting chilled, and has enough gumption to straighten the hair as you brush. 


QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 8 2010, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871030


> Hello all. I think you all have malts with very beautiful coats and I was wondering if everyone blow dries their pup’s hair. I don’t as when I first got him he didn’t like it and I would get his hair all tangled up in the brush/comb since the blow dryer would blow it in all different directions. I find, however, that as I comb Aolani’s hair it dries pretty quickly on its own and pretty straight. The only part that doesn’t dry straight is behind his head but I think that’s because I’m focusing on his back, legs and removing matts off his belly and chest and by the time I get to the back of the head it is already dry and a bit wavy. In any case, his coat looks okay to me (I love how soft it feels when I’m done), but I was wondering what difference blow drying it would make. Thank you![/B]


The tips here are great, and JMM's are solid gold. There are a lot of ways to handle it, but the thorough brushing/combing before the bath is the key factor. About 30 years or so back, I was an NDGAA-certified dog groomer, so I know some good tricks for handing dogs during grooming. My Button never had a chance to bamboozle me! LOL!  

The first time I gave Button a bath and blow-dry, she was 13 weeks old, and not quite sure about me yet. She weighed not quite 2 pounds, and was just the most adorable little ball of fluff I'd ever seen. So I didn't want to freak her out. Having been a groomer, I knew that I was going to have to do it right from the first time on, or I'd never be able to get her grooming-- vitally important for a Malt-- under control without a lot of grief. So I cooed to her about what a big girl she was to be so good in her bath, and when it was time to dry her, I wrapped her in the towel and started the blowing from the BACK foreward. By the time I got to the front, she was used to the sound, and knew I wasn't going to hurt her. Now that she's used to it, it doesn't matter where I start, as long as I do it in an organized way. She abhors getting wet and gives me some seriously pathetic looks (see my siggy!), but she doesn't fear a bath and dry.

I used to do Button's bath and drying in the laundry room, with the dryer stand on top of my washer, but I injured my back this past summer (fractured a disk) and can't stay on my feet leaning over her long enough now. So I put her little washtub into my regular bathtub, use a spray attachment to wash her, and dry her sitting on the bathroom floor carpet with several towels underneath. My back doesn't get tied into knots, and she can actually move around a bit more, and with that little bit of extra freedom actually behaves better than when I was drying her on top of the washing machine, where I kept a tight grip on her because I was afraid she might try to jump off.

Anyway, enjoy your baby!


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

Do this every seven to 10 days 


QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 8 2010, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871099


> A few tips
> 1. Brush your dog out completely BEFORE you bathe. Bathing can tighten mats. Always demat and brush the dog out first.*  I Agree *
> 
> 
> ...


my set up









my breeders set up 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










pin brush, brass pins create less frizz than the madan stainless pin, but early on in the drying its ok to use 











I have since replaced the shampoos and conditioners my breeder recommended. and found a more agreeable formula, more expensive but 10 times better 
Chris Christensen Day to Day Shampoo,and sometimes fresh Start shampoo, and always Animal House Silky Conditioner.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Feb 6 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882719


> Do this every seven to 10 days
> 
> 
> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 8 2010, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871099





> A few tips
> 1. Brush your dog out completely BEFORE you bathe. Bathing can tighten mats. Always demat and brush the dog out first.*  I Agree *
> 
> 
> ...


my set up









my breeders set up 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










pin brush, brass pins create less frizz than the madan stainless pin, but early on in the drying its ok to use 











I have since replaced the shampoos and conditioners my breeder recommended. and found a more agreeable formula, more expensive but 10 times better 
Chris Christensen Day to Day Shampoo,and sometimes fresh Start shampoo, and always Animal House Silky Conditioner.









[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, that's quite the setup you have there. Thank you for sharing and your baby is beautiful!


----------

